# Surefire Trivia Time



## SureF1reFan (Feb 4, 2007)

Who knows what model this is? Or was it just a proto type that is now really <insert> model.

This thing was a beefy looking model *bomb proof?~!
It would be nice to add to a collection....


----------



## LawKid (Feb 4, 2007)

why do you need a flashlight to be bomb proof? If a bomb goes off with you next to it, I think your flashlight is the last of your concerns.

Just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## dizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

It's time to call in Size15's for the answer.


----------



## supes (Feb 4, 2007)

I think the meaning of "bomb proof" is to describe the reliability and durability of the light. In conditions where its less then ideal, having the light survive with your other equipment is imperative. Besides, it would be nice to have my light survive a blast, I can still go back and use it. 

Never seen that pic of the light before, looks cool. Is that 3 LEDs on the bottom?


----------



## Illum (Feb 4, 2007)

dizzy said:


> It's time to call in Size15's for the answer.



I dont know what time England is, but something tells me the Surefiremaster may be dead asleep...sometimes without his expertise the forum feels like losing a cornerstone

* cheers to $IZ€15s*


----------



## NAW (Feb 4, 2007)

It doesn't really look like any of these...

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/carfnbr/266/sesent/00

But whatever its is, its obvious its a rifle mounted light.


----------



## DUQ (Feb 4, 2007)

Im almost certain that its a Millenium Handgun Weaponlight thats rail mounted on a carbine. Surefire discontinued the series.


----------



## SureF1reFan (Feb 4, 2007)

supes said:


> I think the meaning of "bomb proof" is to describe the reliability and durability of the light. In conditions where its less then ideal, having the light survive with your other equipment is imperative. Besides, it would be nice to have my light survive a blast, I can still go back and use it.





Thanks Supes!


----------



## Size15's (Feb 4, 2007)

It never left the proto-type stage. I believe it was the M500C or M500D - specifically designed to be rail-mounted on the side of a rifle/carbine but my PC records for that long ago were lost in a hard-drive crash. It had a paddle rocker switch. It used the M3 bezel & lamps and housed three batteries. If I had a Zipdrive I could see whether I had any backups on the Zipdisks I still have...

SureFire had a wide variety of "M500" designs before settling on the current one.

Al


----------



## Illum (Feb 4, 2007)

[OT] nice reply Al, most of us wouldnt know tomatos from carrots about prototype surefire lights...

the post time reads 10:47PM, whats your time in England? [OT]

interesting, 3 cells in that little space?


----------



## Size15's (Feb 5, 2007)

03:47 (ten to four in the morning)
It's actually quite large since it's very similar in shape/form to the Millennium Series handgun WeaponLight
Here's one next to an X200A, and next to some other lights you may know:








Obviously I've put a KL6 on it which makes it ever larger...

Some people said the Millennium Series handgun WeaponLight is too large for a handgun. Whilst my gut says "Only because your handgun [and hands] are too small..." I countered that putting a TurboHead on it to get tips it over the edge:



(Not my photo)

Handguns are getting bigger and bigger these days...



(Not my photo)


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 5, 2007)

HOLY MOLY!!!.........thats quite a difference in size!! 
I'll take any of 'em!!
Anyone know if the newX300 or X300L will be the same size....besides the extra space required for the laser?

Any more Photos of Surefire prototypes?
Please, I WANT MORE!


----------



## Size15's (Feb 5, 2007)

The X300 & X300L use the same host as the X200A/X200B - the bezel is a little bit longer but it still fits most of the holsters I'm told.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 5, 2007)

Have you shot any mounted flashlights yet?


----------



## Size15's (Feb 5, 2007)

Do you mean discharged a firearm at a WeaponLight mounted on another firearm?
Or perhaps used a WeaponLight mounted on a firearm.
Or even, discharged a firearm with a WeaponLight attached (using it to illuminate the targets)?

I have no real firearms experience [other than some clay shooting etc]
I am interested in the lights - the fact that they have weapons attached is less important to me.


----------



## GHEN (Feb 6, 2007)

Just as an aside, this weapon in this configuration is highly restricted in the US.

The forward, vertical handgrip makes it an "Any Other Weapon" and it is subjected to the same controls as a machine gun...silly but true.

Of course it is also pretty cool!


----------



## Size15's (Feb 6, 2007)

Hotlinking images - posting them without permission of the host is not allowed by CPF.
In this instance I give you retrospective permission to hotlink that image.
Al


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you size15's for all your wonderful info!


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Great looking unit! Hotlinked or not yeah! Just because it's written in a lawbook
doesn't mean it's lawful!


----------



## GHEN (Feb 6, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Hotlinking images - posting them without permission of the host is not allowed by CPF.
> In this instance I give you retrospective permission to hotlink that image.
> Al


 
Sorry, I thought since it was already in the thread it wasn't an issue.

I thank you for your "retrospective permission", and would like to retroactively request said permission.

Thanks,

GHEN


----------



## Illum (Feb 6, 2007)

GHEN said:


> Just as an aside, this weapon in this configuration is highly restricted in the US.



I can see why...


----------



## Size15's (Feb 6, 2007)

MARNAV1, Please can we not use this thread to discuss the legallity or otherwise of firearms etc. There are other places for that.

GHEN, by retroactively requesting said permission you are using the Future Semi-Conditional Modified Subinverted Plagal Past Subjunctive Intensional tense right?
(I just consulted Dr Dan Steetmentioner's _Time Traveller's Handbook of 1001 tense formations_ in search of how to give permission after the event to somebody who desires to travel back in time to before the event and ask me permission for it then, but that's a tense for the 2nd edition I believe and I only have the 1st edition)


----------



## Illum (Feb 6, 2007)

Size15's said:


> by retroactively requesting said permission you are using the Future Semi-Conditional Modified Subinverted Plagal Past Subjunctive Intensional tense right?
> (I just consulted Dr Dan Steetmentioner's _Time Traveller's Handbook of 1001 tense formations_ in search of how to give permission after the event to somebody who desires to travel back in time to before the event and ask me permission for it then, but that's a tense for the 2nd edition I believe and I only have the 1st edition)



you completely threw me off...but aside from that, nice argument


----------



## Size15's (Feb 6, 2007)

It's a Douglas Adams quote.


----------



## Illum (Feb 6, 2007)

:bow:

the only Douglas Adams quote I know is "In the beginning the Universe was created. This has made a lot of people very angry and has been widely regarded as a bad move."

back on topic...
um, im assuming surefire has a big fat warehouse that holds these prototypes?
A private museum of R&D


----------



## Size15's (Feb 6, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> um, im assuming surefire has a big fat warehouse that holds these prototypes?
> A private museum of R&D


One that few ever see...


----------



## Illum (Feb 6, 2007)

Size15's said:


> One that few ever see...



you obviously are one of the lucky ones


----------



## Size15's (Feb 7, 2007)

I've not been to SureFire for years so that can't be so can it?


----------



## NoKarma (Feb 7, 2007)

Now do you know what weapon light this one is?




NoKarma


----------



## jar3ds (Feb 7, 2007)

90% of surefire's lights for carbines are WAY overweight... another reason why surefire doesn't have a flip'n clue... they're lucky they are a monopoly... personal weapons are supposed to be light weight enough to be easily carried all day.... not what surefire makes.... also having two levels of light is handy...

the best option so far is a HDS cree mod w/ a ti bezel.. its light weight, waterproof, shockproof, rugged, and BRIGHT enough for most dark tasks without going completely overboard...

if your personal weapon needs a 200+lumen light then your using the wrong weapon.. too bright and in CQB the light can be blinding to the shooter...


----------



## Size15's (Feb 7, 2007)

Actually SureFire have recently put it's Millennium Series WeaponLights on a diet with the M95 units being the most reduced which is important as you say because it is the WeaponLight most often issued to the US Military.
Also, SureFire's ScoutLights are issued in increasing numbers - these WeaponLights are extremely compact and light-weight.
Further, following feedback SureFire released a quick-release clamp mounts for models such as their L4 and G2 since these light-weight and cost-effective options are being used in theatre.
Further still, SureFire's new back-plate switch for the X200 (and soon X300) models allows them to be used with tape pressure switches on rifles and carbines etc. These are examples of how SureFire have been responding, and continues to respond to Operators' desire for light-weight WeaponLights.

I would also be more cautious about telling people they are using the wrong weapon and light combinations. Operators use a variety of tools in a variety of combinations for a variety of applications. To state anything in such stark black & white terms seems strange to me.

As for stating that using a modified product as a weapon-mounted light is the best way to go - that is your opinion and not one I've ever heard anybody else ever mention.
I've met one of the people who designs the tender specifications for what various US Military units require from weapon-mounted lights. There is no luck involved with how SureFire continue to maintain their dominance of this market - SureFire makes products that meet and exceed the specifications and feedback from Operators is that they want more SureFires.

Al


----------



## Boltgun (Feb 7, 2007)

Size15's said:


> One that few ever see...



I've seen it , it's Paul Kim's Desk!!!!



> Now do you know what weapon light this one is?
> 
> NoKarma
> Yesterday 08:29 AM


That is the rare Surefire Pole Vault Light made for the 84 LA Olympics security detail

Boltgun


----------



## Size15's (Feb 8, 2007)

Boltgun said:


> I've seen it , it's Paul Kim's Desk!!!!


Tip of the iceberg comes to mind...


----------



## David_Web (Feb 8, 2007)

You seem to know PK
Could you poke him to take a few pics of intresting experiments?


----------



## Illum (Feb 8, 2007)

David_Web said:


> You seem to know PK
> Could you poke him to take a few pics of intresting experiments?



PK's a very busy man

second, PK didn't take those pictures you see in the catalogs, he just designs them


----------



## mudhole (Feb 8, 2007)

i dont know what it is but I see an older M3 bezel in HAII black if I'm right?:huh2:


----------



## David_Web (Feb 8, 2007)

I know. But hwo ever takes the pictures needs to go through him anyway. Especially if it's secret stuff that never made production.
The pictures in the cataloge is probebly taken by a proffesional photogapher


----------



## Illum (Feb 8, 2007)

David_Web said:


> I know. But hwo ever takes the pictures needs to go through him anyway. Especially if it's secret stuff that never made production.
> The pictures in the cataloge is probebly taken by a proffesional photogapher



Not necessarily, PK is the most well known of the surefire staff but he is vice president of the engineering department, not vice president of the company itself. Permission for pictures would more likely attribute to John Matthews, founder of Surefire.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 8, 2007)

David_Web said:


> You seem to know PK
> Could you poke him to take a few pics of intresting experiments?


If you're interested in seeing PK sharing a few 'interesting experiments' then you need to be at the parties he's thrown for CPF when SureFire is in town for the SHOT Shows.

Al


----------



## Illum (Feb 8, 2007)

in terms of off topic-ness, I think we may have reached a point of no return
but If its okay with Size15s...

sigh...SHOT shows...
PK's everywhere bouncing here and there at any given point in time.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 9, 2007)

Off topic? The thread title is pretty generic for SureFire trivia!!
Al


----------



## Illum (Feb 9, 2007)

considered the start of the thread was a discussion about a weapon light prototype...

I suppose, your the admin, I dont have the argument here


----------



## Size15's (Feb 9, 2007)

:shrug:


----------



## greenLED (Feb 9, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Tip of the iceberg comes to mind...


Yeah, the rest of it is under Al's bed. :laughing:


----------



## Size15's (Feb 9, 2007)

Well since you mention it... I do have quite a few things under my bed that would likely surprise you.


----------



## RemingtonBPD (Feb 9, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Well since you mention it... I do have quite a few things under my bed that would likely surprise you.


 
Let's keep it PG though...don't want to have to block yourself. :lolsign:


----------



## Illum (Feb 9, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Well since you mention it... I do have quite a few things under my bed that would likely surprise you.



something gives me the idea that your bed is held up not by wood pegs but anodized aluminum


----------



## Size15's (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't want to know what you were thinking but I do have several storage box trays of SureFires under my bed (shallow trays rather than deep boxes make finding the SureFire I want a lot faster)


----------



## Illum (Feb 10, 2007)

Size15's said:


> ...but I do have several storage box trays of SureFires under my bed ...



with so many surefires in your home...
how do you manage to lube the threads every so months?


----------



## Size15's (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Kiessling (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not sure I want to know....................


----------



## Size15's (Feb 10, 2007)

Those lubes are the ones SureFire uses.
(I believe one has been replaced by an updated version since I purchased them)


----------



## benchmade_boy (Feb 10, 2007)

AL i have to ask, how many times do you have to change batts in your lights?


----------



## Size15's (Feb 10, 2007)

Why when they get used up of course! 

I'd say I go through three or four SF72BB bricks a year. More or less.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Feb 10, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Why when they get used up of course!
> 
> I'd say I go through three or four SF72BB bricks a year. More or less.


OMG thats a lot of batts!


----------



## Size15's (Feb 10, 2007)

I wouldn't say so. I know of at least one specialist group of LEOs who go through several SF72BB bricks a week, more when training hard.
I don't use flashlights - I just play with them...


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 10, 2007)

Big Bad Al said:


> I don't use flashlights - I just play with them...



No don't you dare destroying my dream about you as my SF idol ... 


Seriously though ... about 200+ batteries per year isn't that much for a flashaholic enjoying happiness, is it?

bernie


----------



## Size15's (Feb 10, 2007)

I figure an SF123A battery costs £1. A pair of DL123A batteries still costs £9.99 in the shops. SF123As are cheap and since I enjoy the M6 (well three M6's) I see no reason not to.
Al


----------



## benchmade_boy (Feb 10, 2007)

yeah i guess its not to bad. but i go through 60 batts a year at the most so far. of course i dont have 200+ surefires like somone does either:laughing:


----------



## Size15's (Feb 10, 2007)

What does it is using SureFires such as M3T's, M4's and M6's to play games with my cousins at family gatherings. I'm the eldest of 19 cousins and most of them have no idea what they are using in terms of running costs. Of course I have a 9ANKT, 8NXKT and a couple of 10X's there as well but still, twice last year I provided flashlights and pretty much used a brick each time.


----------



## greenlight (Feb 10, 2007)

My trivia question is: How do they apply the clip to the L1/A2 etc...? Is there a way to remove it?


----------

